# Internet Infidelity Sites



## sam59 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have been on here for a while. Also I have posted on SI. Lurked on other sites as well, LS, MB, ETC.

So recently one person that posted here's BH had a major post on SI and also a great following.

There are many here that post on SI and other sites.

I have always kept my knowledge of these people private since I wanted them and myself to be able to receive info and share without fear.

There is however a responsibility that goes with sharing personal info with folks on the internet.

I understand this fully and I have no sympathy for anyone BS or WS who wants the benefit of free advice without the risks that go with it.

So I will put this out there TAM, Tell me what you think !!!


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Aside from learning that you or your spouse has a terminal disease, or has died in an accident, there are few things as traumatic as infidelity. It ruins lives, plain and simple. It can make a trusting person become a jittery, emotional, untrusting mess of a human. 

When a person asks for help or advice from an infidelity forum, they run a very good risk of getting feedback that they do NOT want to hear. But, they must acknowledge that there is no decorum on these forums. There is no "rule of thumb" to live by. It's all fair game (within reason and forum rules). So, why would anyone assume they are protected by some magical internet etiquette that doesn't exist?

Why would anyone post something and expect strangers to work to protect them? We all want to help, but there is no rule to follow in this regard. Sympathy, compassion, tough love, and rug sweeping are each appropriate under some conditions, but nobody has all of the answers. 

Any poster should read a forum for a while before posting to get an idea of the tone of the populace. Anything less is just plain stupid. 

I have joined or visited many of the forums you listed. Hell, I've been banned from R/relationship TWICE! But each has its own feel and each should be researched before posting.

I owe no poster anything other than to give my honest opinions based on my OWN experiences.


----------



## sam59 (Apr 16, 2014)

TX-SX,

Yes !


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

Pass!


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

I used to be a prolific poster on SI. I nuclear exposed as per MB. I learned so much from all infidelity forum sites. Reading the stories of those who went before me saved my marriage, IMO. And saved me from doing anything stupid when he lost his mind. 
Had I only known of these before my affair. sigh...


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

sam59 said:


> I have been on here for a while. Also I have posted on SI. Lurked on other sites as well, LS, MB, ETC.
> 
> So recently one person that posted here's BH had a major post on SI and also a great following.
> 
> ...


What are these sites you are referring to? SI, mb, ls.


----------



## sam59 (Apr 16, 2014)

SI- Surviving Infidelity

MB-Marriage Builders

LS-Loveshack


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

I really don't see what the big deal is with the Wishes/donegone saga. Yeah, someone made the connection between the threads and cross posted, but it's not like anyone reading the threads knows who these people are - everyone is still anonymous. The lament seems to be that the daughters were involved, but they involved themselves early on by allowing their mom to influence them with deceit to get involved in the situation, thus entangling them in the fallout more than they could have been. College-plus age is old enough to face consequences for bad decisions, IMO. OMW sounds pretty ruthless, and went scorched Earth on the whole scenario. Can't say I blame her.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

FWIW, I am not completely convinced that the whole thing isn't just an elaborate troll, anyway.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Anything you post in a PUBLIC forum is exactly that, public. Never post something about someone that you wouldn't say to their face. Because they just might find it (or have it pointed out to them).


----------



## sam59 (Apr 16, 2014)

Acoa and On the Rocks I agree with you both.


----------

